# 97 Yardman color match



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey Gang....I picked up a 97 MTD Yardman this weekend in a trade. Only thing wrong with her was the previous owner had all the linkages all messed up. My question is....I've got some rust on the bucket from powdercoating peeling....what kind of green will match up? I'm going to take a chip to the store tomorrow and try to match, but if one of the members has some experience, it will be appreciated!


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hey Cranman, I was given (or stole, can't remember) this MTD color chart. Unfortunately, I didn't record the member that passed it on, so I can't give the proper credit. It may have even come from The Tractor Forum...I apologize to the 'Author", But I was impressed with the color options. It may help with matching. looks like it won't take. If you want to PM me, I'll try emailing it.... IDK, probably a file extension discrepancy. LMK, Jay


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Gentlemen, here is a link to the paint color chart Jay referenced.

Paint Color Chart


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Get ready, their paint is pretty expensive. I read somewhere, like $20 a can.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Any close matches to rustoleum for "YardmanGreen"?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Hard to tell from the pics? I used Dark Hunter Green 7733 to redo a Craftsman (Murray made) that was supposed to be Polo Green. Gloss Hunter Green was too bright and the Dark was not a match, but I just repainted everything. The gloss hunter seems to be available at both my local Lowes and HD in a bonus size can. If it has any sun fade even the $20 a can stuff won't match in my experience.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I just tried a can of Dark Hunter Green rustoleum today......I started with Hunter Green...but like jtclays said...too bright. I went over it with the dark hunter green and except for not being a metallic is darn near a perfect match......thanks to all.


----------

